

Ask HN: Open Source Text Editor - program101

What does this community recommend for a good open source text editor?<p>Many to choose from here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_text_editors
======
brianto2010
Notepad++

<http://notepad-plus.sourceforge.net>

Vim

<http://www.vim.org>

What _specifically_ will you use the text editor for?

~~~
vorador
Notepad++ is available only on windows.

There's, of course, emacs <http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs>

~~~
Jem
It is possible to run Notepad++ under Wine on Linux, but it's not the most
stable.

------
juanpablo
KDE/Linux: Kate

GNOME: Geany

Windows: Notepad++

Mac: Buy Coda

~~~
paulbaumgart
How have I never stumbled across Geany? Much better than gedit, since all the
useful features are built-in instead of poorly integrated 3rd-party
extensions. Thanks!

------
davidw
ed - ed is the standard text editor.

Barring that, emacs.

------
chanux
Just to mention: Recently open sourced (not just open source it's free as in
freedom), featured on HN, Redcar text mate like editor.

